# flowering with 14hrs sun and light



## superone1973 (May 3, 2011)

Hi i have gh13 haze, white widow,ketama and critical jack. I am living in Canarias,Spain and my plants have started flowering. I have been growing since 6th Feb in pots. With sun light and lights to keep them out of flowering in the evenings.
 So they where getting 20hrs+ indoors and out  for first month and half or so when they were in pots which were moveable size.  
Then repotted in 55litre pots and 11day light hours and 4hours lights in garden. I went on holiday for a week and they started flowering. I thought there was enough normal light say 13ish. When I got back they started getting more light again well maybe another week later as I noticed they were starting flowering. They are still flowering nearly a month later.
 Now the days are longer and they are getting 12hours light plus two with light bulbs. They have been flowering for a month roughly and they are over 1.20cm. Why are they flowering? They are getting more than 12hrs light. 3x168 led bulbs and 2 big energy saving type bulbs about 30cm long!
Ironically my auto flowering are not flowering and non autos are LOL. Well one Auto is two are not. I did not mix them up as I grew the autos  three weeks later.
I am thinking of giving them 24 hours to try to get them back to veg. As I wanted to get the critical jack to 3metres. Is this correct 24 hrs will get them back. Do you think they will ever go back to veg if I keep the hrs at 14, so I get a early crop.
Also how do I get my autos to flower? Thanks for any hel[p


----------

